# A slightly different take on....



## NateS (Apr 8, 2010)

a dandelion than what I usually see


----------



## mooimeisie (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work.  It is an unusual composition which I think works well.  I also think the b&w is a good choice.


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the B&W.


----------



## SkyBaby (Apr 9, 2010)

That is a very original shot.  Well done!  I agree, the B&W is a great choice.


----------



## NateS (Apr 12, 2010)

mooimeisie said:


> Nice work.  It is an unusual composition which I think works well.  I also think the b&w is a good choice.





tomhooper said:


> I like the B&W.





SkyBaby said:


> That is a very original shot.  Well done!  I agree, the B&W is a great choice.



Thanks to all three of you.  Definitely a little bit different shot...especially for me.  I usually don't care for B&W shots of greenery and plant life, but on this shot it seemed that no other way suited the shot as well.


----------



## LucyDiamond (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the angle of the shot. Looks almost like an alien spider.


----------



## NateS (Apr 13, 2010)

LucyDiamond said:


> I like the angle of the shot. Looks almost like an alien spider.



Thank you Lucy..appreciate the comments.


----------



## aprillove20 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great angle of the shot.


----------



## Jacki (Apr 26, 2010)

Great angle, and the black and white looks very nice! I am curious to see it in color though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2010)

this is my favorite by far that i have seen..


----------



## KristerP (May 2, 2010)

I like it a lot - but I am curious about seeing a colour version.


----------



## NateS (May 2, 2010)

Jacki said:


> Great angle, and the black and white looks very nice! I am curious to see it in color though.





Lucky13 said:


> this is my favorite by far that i have seen..





KristerP said:


> I like it a lot - but I am curious about seeing a colour version.



Thanks to all three of you.  I'm afraid there is no color version to be seen on this one.  Thanks again.


----------



## D-B-J (May 2, 2010)

looks like a great shot to me. Nice, crisp focus.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

